# Mavs sign top pick Fazekas



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

05:33 PM CDT on Thursday, July 26, 2007

By KATE HAIROPOULOS / The Dallas Morning News
[email protected]

The Mavericks today signed forward Nick Fazekas, their top draft pick, and forward Brandon Bass to two-year deals.

Financial terms were not disclosed.

Fazekas, 6-11, 235, was the 34th overall pick of the draft. He averaged 6.6 points and 4.4 rebounds in five games in the Las Vegas summer league. In the Utah league, he averaged 12.7 points and 4.7 rebounds.

Fazekas, an Arvada, Colo., native, is considered a good face-the-basket shooter and solid rebounder. He averaged 20.4 points and 11.1 rebounds as a senior at Nevada. The scouting report on Fazekas: he needs to improve his mobility to be an effective back-up for Dirk Nowitzki.

Chris Emens, Fazekas' agent, said his client is thrilled to be in Dallas. Fazekas has an aunt, uncle and niece who live in Plano.

Bass, 6-8, 240, agreed in principle on a deal earlier this week. Bass, drafted 33rd overall out of LSU in 2005, played the last two seasons with the New Orleans Hornets, averaging two points and two rebounds in 7.7 minutes per game last season.

Bass averaged 14.8 points and 6.2 rebounds for the Mavs in Las Vegas.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:rofl2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

wow.... turned out to be one busy offseason for the mavs, eh?







NOT!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

And they'll be fighting for the same roster spot...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Can they not sit on each so they'll all fit in that one spot?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

B L A H


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> B L A H


Does that stand for Bloody Little A-Hole?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Between Pops, Bass and Fazekas - you can keep 2 - who do you want to go?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Pops and Bass.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Fazekas looks VERY skinny on those pictures from the Rookie shoot ...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

White boy with balls maybe?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> White boy with balls maybe?


Trivia: last big white boy with cajones? I say Bill Lambier.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Matt Harpring is big, but not tall enough


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Fazekas was a very productive college player. I would hope for the Mavs sake that he gets in the rotation.


----------

